# Sticky  Breeds: Breeders & Rescue Groups



## MoonStr80

*(Update) Breeds: Breeders & Rescue Groups*

I have came up with a idea. To list all common breeds are asked every day "Where to find breeder for ___" Or "Where find this breed group___" It's all here for the noobs/newbies

Not all are listed everywhere just varieties I listed UK Kennel Clubs, Canada, USA and even rescue groups/Kennel Clubs from all over the world not just USA. You can always check your local listing at www.petfinder.com for USA Shelters. Also you can go onto any of these Kennel Clubs and ask for a breeder to referral you a rescue group or/and a reputable breeder in your area etc Australia Area to look for a reputable breeder http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/list.asp
------------------
Herding Group
*Australian Cattle Dog*

Canada
http://www.acdcc.ca/

Rescue
http://www.cattledog.com/rescue/index.html

USA
http://www.acdca.org/

http://www.americanbordercollie.org/

*Australian Shepherd*

Australia
http://www.australianshepherds.org.au/index.htm

Canada 
http://www.cnasa.ca/home.htm

Canada Rescue
http://www.staar.org/

Rescue
http://www.aussierescue.org/

UK
[*http://www.wewasc.com/

USA
http://www.asca.org/

*Border Collie*

Canada
http://www.canadianbordercollies.org/

Rescue
http://www.bcrescue.org/

USA
http://www.bordercolliesociety.com/

*Belgian Malinois*

Rescue
http://www.malinoisrescue.org

*Cardigan Welsh Corgi*
Canada
http://cardigancorgi.ca/

Rescue
http://www.pwcca.org/rescue.html

USA 
http://www.cardigancorgis.com/

*German Shepherd*
Australia
http://www.gsdcouncilaustralia.org/

Canada
http://www.gsscc.ca/

Poland
http://www.owczarek.pl/

Rescue
http://www.gsdrescue1.org/

UK
http://www.bagsd.co.uk/

UK Rescue
http://www.germanshepherdrescue.co.uk/

USA
http://www.gsdca.org/base/index.php

*Pembroke Welsh Corgi*
Canada 
http://www.pembrokewelshcorgis.ca/

Rescue
http://www.pwcca.org/rescue.html

USA
http://www.pembrokecorgi.org/

*Rough Collie*
Australia
http://ccvinc.sitesfree.com/index.htm

Canada
http://collieclubofcanada.com/

New England Rescue
http://www.crlne.org/

Rescue
http://www.collierescue.org/

http://www.collierescueatlanta.org/

http://www.collierescue.com/

http://collierescueofindiana.org/

Scotland
http://www.scottishcollieclub.co.uk/

USA
http://www.collieclubofamerica.org/

*Shetland Sheepdog*
Canada
http://www.canadianshelties.ca/

Rescue
http://www.assa.org/Rescuefiles/rescue/shetland_sheepdog_rescue.htm

USA
http://www.assa.org/

*Smooth Collie*
Rescue
http://www.collierescue.org/

http://www.collierescueatlanta.org/

http://www.collierescue.com/

http://collierescueofindiana.org/

USA 
http://www.collieclubofamerica.org/

Hound Group
*Black and Tan Coonhound*
USA
http://www.abtcc.com/

Rescue
http://www.coonhoundrescue.com/

*Dachshund*
Africa
http://www.dachshund.co.za/

Australia
http://www.dachshund.org.au/

Canada
http://www.geocities.com/prairiedachshundca/

Hawaii
http://www.dachshundclubhawaii.org/

Rescue
http://dachshund-rescue.org/

UK
http://www.thedachshundclubofwales.co.uk/

USA
http://www.dachshund-dca.org/

Non-Sporting Group
*Bichon Frise*
Rescue
http://www.smallpawsrescue.org/

USA
http://www.bichon.org/

*Boston Terrier*
Canada
http://www.bostonterrierclubofcanada.com/

Rescue
http://www.btrescue.org/

USA
http://www.bostonterrierclubofamerica.org/

*Bulldog*
Africa
http://capebulldog.freeyellow.com/

Canada
http://www.geocities.com/heartland/3482/

UK
http://www.bulldog-inc.com/

USA
http://thebca.org/

Canada Rescue
http://www.cascadebulldogrescue.org/

UK Rescue
http://www.bulldogrescue.co.uk/

USA Rescue
http://www.rescuebulldogs.org/

*Keeshond*
Germany
http://www.deutsche-spitze.de/

Rescue
http://www.keeshond.com/

UK
http://www.keeshondclub.org.uk/

USA
http://www.keeshond.org/

*Poodle*
Canada
http://www.poodleclubcanada.com/

Rescue
http://www.coastalpoodlerescue.org/

USA
http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/

*Greyhound*
International Rescue
http://www.greyhoundaction.org.uk/

USA
http://www.greyhoundclubofamerica.org/

Rescue
http://www.greyhoundog.org/

*Norwegian Elkhound*
Great Britain
http://www.necgb.co.uk/

UK Rescue
http://www.norwegianelkhoundrescue.org/

USA
http://www.neaa.net/

USA Rescue
http://www.elkhoundrescue.org/

*Pharaoh Hound*
USA
http://www.ph-club.org/

Swedish
http://www.svenskafaraohundklubben.se/

*Whippet*
Australia Rescue
http://www.geocities.com/thewhippetclub

Canada Rescue
http://www.whippetcanada.com/

Canada
http://www.whippetcanada.com/

New Zealand
http://www.americanwhippetclub.net/index.html

Rescue
http://www.whippet-rescue.com/

USA
http://www.americanwhippetclub.net/index.html

Sporting Group
*American Cocker Spaniel*

UK
http://www.thecockerspanielclub.co.uk/

USA
http://www.asc-cockerspaniel.org/

Rescue
http://www.cockerspanielrescue.com/info/links.htm

*English Cocker Spaniel*

UK
http://www.thecockerspanielclub.co.uk/

USA
http://www.ecsca.org/

Rescue
http://www.cockerspanielrescue.com/info/links.htm

*German Shorthaired Pointer*

Canada
http://pages.infinit.net/gspcc/index.html

UK
http://www.gsp.org.uk/

USA
http://www.gspca.org/

Rescue
http://www.mdgsprescue.org/

*Golden Retriever*
Australia
http://www.grcnsw.org.au/

Canada
http://www.grcc.net/

USA
http://www.grca.org/

Rescue
http://www.grrand.org/

*Labrador Retriever*
USA
http://www.thelabradorclub.com/

Rescue
http://www.lrr.org/wiki/

*Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever*
Canada
http://www.toller.ca/

UK
http://www.toller-club.co.uk/

USA
http://www.nsdtrc-usa.org/

Poland
http://www.novascotia.pl/

Rescue
http://www.nsdtrc-usa.org/rescue.htm

*Weimaraner*
Canada
http://www.weimaranercanada.org/

USA
http://www.weimclubamerica.org/

Rescue
http://www.weimaranerways.com/weimaraner-rescue-breeders.php

*Vizsla*
Canada
http://www.vizslacanada.ca/

UK
http://www.vizsla.org.uk/

USA
http://clubs.akc.org/vizsla/

Rescue
http://clubs.akc.org/vizsla/rescue.htm

*Pt 2 -----> continues <------*


----------



## MoonStr80

Terrier Group
*Airedale Terrier*

Canada
http://www.airedaleterrier.ca/

Rescue
http://airedale911.org/

UK
http://www.nationalairedale.co.uk/

USA
http://www.airedale.org/

West Of England & South Wales
http://www.airedaleclub.org.uk/

*American Pit Bull Terrier* 

Rescue 
http://www.pbrc.net/

UK
http://www.napbta.com/

USA
http://www.napbta.com/

*American Staffordshire Terrier*

Rescue
http://www.pbrc.net/

USA
http://amstaff.org/

*Border Terrier*

Canada
http://www.borderterriercanada.ca/

Finnish
http://www.btkerho.net/kerho/

Rescue
http://www.borderterrierrescue.com/

USA
http://clubs.akc.org/btcoa/

*Jack Russell Terrier*

Great Britain
http://jackrussellgb.co.uk/

http://www.jrtcgbsf.fi/index.htm

Rescue
http://www.russellrescue.com/

USA
http://www.terrier.com/

*Kerry Blue Terrier*

Rescue
http://www.kerryblues.info/

USA
http://www.uskbtc.com/

*Manchester Terrier*

Rescue
http://clubs.akc.org/mtca/rescue/rescue.htm

USA
http://clubs.akc.org/mtca/

*Miniature Schnauzer*

Britain
http://www.schnauzerclub.co.uk/

Canada
http://www.mscc.ca/

Finland
http://www.kaapiosnautseri.fi/

Germany
http://www.snautser.ee/index.php?keel=de

Iceland
http://www.dvergschnauzer.is/

Netherlands
http://www.schnauzer.nl/

Rescue
http://amsc.us/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=41

Sweden
http://www.dvergschnauzer.is/

USA
http://www.amsc.us/

*Parson Russell Terrier* 

Canada
http://www.parsonrussellterrier.net/

Rescue
http://www.prtaa.org/rescue.html

UK
http://dialspace.dial.pipex.com/town/square/gm72/index.htm

USA
http://www.prtaa.org/

*Staffordshire Bull Terrier*

Canada
http://www.staffordcanada.com/

Rescue
http://www.pbrc.net/

UK
http://www.staffords.co.uk/

USA
http://clubs.akc.org/sbtci/

*Welsh Terrier*

Rescue
http://www.wtcares.org/

UK
http://clubs.akc.org/wtca/

USA
http://clubs.akc.org/wtca/

*West Highland White Terrier*

Rescue
http://www.westieclubamerica.com/rescue/

USA
http://www.westieclubamerica.com/

UK
http://www.thewesthighlandwhiteterrierclubofengland.co.uk/

Toy Group
*Cavalier King Charles Spaniel* 

Australia
http://www.pacificcay.com/cavalierclubvic/index.htm

Rescue
http://www.cavalierrescueusa.org/

UK
http://thecavalierclub.co.uk/

USA
http://www.ckcsc.org/

*Chihuahua*

British
http://www.the-british-chihuahua-club.org.uk/

Rescue
http://www.chihuahuarescue.com/

USA
http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/

*Chinese Crested*

Rescue
http://www.crest-care.net/

USA
http://chinesecrestedclub.info/

*Italian Greyhound*

Rescue
http://www.italiangreyhoundrescue.org/

Russia
http://igrey.chat.ru/index_e.html

UK
http://www159.pair.com/iguksoc/

USA
http://www.italiangreyhound.org/

*Japanese Chin*

Rescue
http://www.japanesechinrescue.org/

UK
http://www.japanesechinclub.co.uk/

USA
http://www.japanesechinonline.org/

*Maltese*

Australia
http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/9535/index.htm

Rescue
http://malteserescue.homestead.com/MalteseRescueHomePage.html

USA
http://www.americanmaltese.org/

*Miniature Poodle*

Canada
http://www.poodleclubcanada.com/

Rescue
http://www.coastalpoodlerescue.org/

USA
http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/

*Miniature Pinscher*

British
http://www.miniature-pinscher.info/

Rescue
http://www.minpinrescue.org/

USA
http://www.minpin.org/

*Papillon*

Canada
http://www.papilloncanada.org/

Rescue
http://www.pap911rescue.org/

http://www.papillonclub.org/rescue/

http://www.paphaven.org/

UK
http://www.papillonnet.co.uk/

USA
http://www.papillonclub.org/

*Pekingese*

Canada
http://www.ppda.sbmprodos.org/

Rescue
http://www.pekingeserescue.com/

UK
http://www.thepekingeseclub.co.uk/

USA
http://www.thepekingeseclubofamerica.com/

*Pomeranian*

Rescue
http://www.ponderapom.com/

USA
http://www.americanpomeranianclub.org/

*Pug*

Rescue
http://www.pugrescue.com/

USA
http://www.pugs.org/

*Shih Tzu*

Iceland
http://www.shihtzuhundar.com/

International
http://www.shih-tzu-club.de/

Rescue
http://www.shihtzu-rescue.com/

USA
http://www.shihtzu.org/

UK
http://www.theshihtzuclub.co.uk

*Yorkshire Terrier*

Rescue
http://www.unitedyorkierescue.org/

http://www.yorkierescue.com/

USA
http://www.ytca.org/

Working Group
*Akita*

USA
http://www.akitaclub.org/

Rescue
http://www.akitarescue.com

*Alaskan Malamute*

Australia
http://www.malamute.org.au/

Canada
http://www.quadrant.net/amcc/

Rescue
http://www.malamuterescue.org/

UK 
http://www.malamuterescue.co.uk/

USA
http://www.alaskanmalamute.org/amca/index.asp

*Boxer*

Australia
http://www.vicboxer.com/

Brazil
http://www.spboxer.com.br/

Bulgaria
http://www.boxerclub-bg.org/

Canada
http://www.boxerclubofcanada.com/

France
http://boxer-france.com/

Germany
http://www.bk-muenchen.de/cms/index.php

Italian
http://www.italianboxerclub.it/

Rescue
http://www.savetheboxers.com/

Spain
http://www.boxerclub.es/INICIO.htm

USA
http://americanboxerclub.org/

UK
http://www.nswboxer.com/

*Bullmastiff*

Africa
http://www.bullmastiffclubsa.co.za/contentpage.aspx?pageid=184

Canada
http://www.bmfc.ca/

UK
http://www.bullmastiffassociation.co.uk/

USA
http://bullmastiff.us/

Rescue
http://www.bullmastiffrescue.com/

*Doberman*

Canada
http://www.dpcc.ca/

Rescue
http://www.dogsaver.org/doberman/

USA
http://www.dpca.org/

*Great Dane*

Canada
http://www.gdcc.ca/

Rescue
http://www.greatdanerescueinc.com/

South America
http://www.criaderograndanes.com/

USA
http://www.gdca.org/

*Mastiff*

Canada
http://www.mastiffcanada.org/

Rescue
http://www.mastiffrescue.org/

USA 
http://mastiff.org/

*Newfoundland*

Canada
http://home.golden.net/~blacknita/

New Zealand
http://www.thenewfoundlandclubnz.com/

Rescue
http://www.newfrescue.com/

UK
http://www.thenewfoundlandclub.co.uk/

USA
http://www.ncanewfs.org/index.shtml

*Rottweiler*

Canada
http://www.rottclub.ca/

USA
http://www.amrottclub.org/

Rescue
http://www.msu.edu/~silvar/rottlinks.htm

*Siberian Husky* 

Canada
http://www.siberianhuskyclubofcanada.com/

Great Britain
http://www.siberianhuskyclub.com/

Rescue
http://www.siberianrescue.com/

USA
http://www.shca.org/

*The End....*


----------



## Shalva

I think that this is an excellent idea 
if nothing else it would give people a good place to start...... 

I think lots of folks don't know where to start in order to find a well bred dog from a reputable breeder..... I know that before I got my dogs I had not idea there even was a golden retriever club or flat coated retriever club..... 

so definitely an excellent idea 

lots of work so good on your for doing it. 
perhaps we can sticky it someplace


----------



## MoonStr80

Thanx.. I ask a friend of my to sticky this. Yes! Sometimes it can be overwhelwing  So I hope this is where to begin to look for as well 

Side Note *took me two days* lol


----------



## K9 Conversation

Belgian Malinois!

www.malinoisrescue.org


----------



## MoonStr80

Your wish is commend


----------



## Chicster

Another Pom rescue: http://www.nwpomrescue.com/


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus

MoonStr80:

Some more for you... 

*Korean Jindo:*
_- Rescue_
http://www.jindoproject.org / USA 
http://www.jindorescue.org / USA
http://www.jindo-dog-rescue.org / West Coast

*Shiba Inu:*
_- Rescue_
http://national.shibarescue.org / USA
http://www.shibarescue.org / Mid West
http://www.iloveshibas.com/rescue.html / Texas
http://www.midatlanticshibarescue.org / Mid Atlantic
http://www.northeastshibarescue.com/ North East
_- Club_
http://www.shibas.org

*Bull Terrier:*
_- Rescue_
http://www.bullterrierrescue.org / California
http://www.btrescue.us / S. Carolina
http://www.jbullterr.com / Florida
http://www.brbtc.com / USA *resuce & club*
http://www.btca.com/RescueNetwork/index.htm / USA

*Basenji:*
_- Rescue_
http://www.basenjirescue.org / USA
http://www.coloradobasenjirescue.org / Colorado
http://www.basenjirescue.com / California
http://www.basenjirescue.us / Indiana
_- Club_
http://www.basenjiclub.com / USA
http://www.basenjiclubofcanada.com / Canada
http://www.basenjiclubvic.org / Victoria Australia

*New Guinea Singing Dog:*
_- Rescue_
http://singingdog.freeyellow.com/ngsdcsrescue.html
_- Club_
http://www.canineworld.com/ngsdcs


----------



## Wimble Woof

*Tibetan Mastiff:*
Everything you really need to know as well as links to almost everything TM is here.
http://tibetanmastiffinfo.com/


----------



## bamassee

*Irish Wolfhound*
Club: http://www.iwclubofamerica.org/
National Rescue Directory: http://www.iwclubofamerica.org/rescue.htm


----------



## Pai

There are two more *Chinese Crested* rescue groups you can link to there:

Hope's Haven & Crested Guardians

This is a great list! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Here's another rescue to add, it's located here in Washington State. It's an Australian Cattle Dog Rescue.

http://heelingheartsacdrescue.org/


----------



## Jessica31

This is a great list. I was just wondering if you have ever contacted any of them??? I own a pet related business and donate a percentage of sales to rescues/shelters. I have tried to contact so many of them through emails and phone messages but I never seem to hear back from them? It's not like I'm trying to sell them something I'm trying to help them????? I would have thought that they would all be interested???

Maybe I'm not reaching the right people? Any suggestions on how I might go about getting in touch with the "right" people?

Thanks!
Jessica


----------



## kristan

Another to add to non sporting:

French Bulldog

USA- http://www.frenchbulldogclub.org/
Canada- http://www.frenchbulldogfanciers.com/

Rescue-http://www.frenchbulldogvillage.com/
http://www.frenchbulldogrescue.org/


----------



## Tom Grady

I'm new to the board and haven't checked all of the posts in this thread. 
But of course one of best resources to find rescue groups is PetFinder.com. 

Looking forward to coming back here from time to time, as I am the animal columnists for the Star-News, out of Wilmington, NC. 

http://critters.StarNewsOnline.com 

Tom


----------



## Pai

Another French Bulldog Rescue, based in Chicago: Frenchie Pour Vous


----------



## KelliCZ

Doberman Rescues 

http://www.ildoberescue.com/displaySection.php

http://www.hadr.org/

http://www.dru.org/


http://www.dpcarescue.com/

http://www.dvdpa.org/

http://www.dobe.net/

http://www.secondchancedobes.com/

http://www.csdobermanrescue.org/

http://www.leanonmedoberescue.com/

http://www.handmedowndobes.org/

http://www.fldobermanrescue.bizland.com/available.dogs.html

http://www.doberman-rescue.com/index1.html

UK 

http://www.dobermann-rescue.co.uk/


----------



## Melissa_Chloe

*Chinese Shar Pei Club of Canada:*

www.peiclub.com


*Canadian Shar Pei Rescues:*
The Canadian Association for Shar Pei Rescue http://www.csprescue.ca/

North American Shar Pei Rescue http://www.csprescue.ca/


TnT Shar Pei Rescue http://www.tntsharpeirescue.com/welcome.htm


----------



## Lily44

Thanks so much for this list, it's easy to get disheartened with all the dog abuse you hear about and see all the time, and all the puppies in tiny cages at the pet stores. It's so sad. This forum has shown me that there are plenty of responsible pet owners out there. You guys are great! If I ever get another dog I'll know where to look.


----------



## Angie's Bella

Here are some in Florida:

*Afghan Hound*
Afghan Rescue


*Airedale*
June 


*Akita*
Akita Rescue


*Alaskan Malamute*
Alaskan Malamute Assistance League (AMAL)

*American Brittany*
American Brittany Rescue






*American Bulldog*
American Bulldog Rescue

Ethical Bull Breed Rescue & Referral





*American Eskimo*
American Eskimo Rescue


*American Toy Fox Terrier *
Kimberly's dog rescue




*Australian Cattledog*
Stacey's dog rescue



*Australian Shepherds*
Australian Shepherd Rescue



*Australian Terrier* 
Australian Terrier Rescue

Jodi's dog rescue


*Basenji *
Kristen's dog rescue
Janine's dog rescue 
Basenji Rescue and Transport, Inc. (BRAT)



*Basset*
Suncoast Basset Rescue, Inc.
Florida Basset Rescue, Inc. 


*Beagle*
Tampa Bay Beagle Rescue, Inc.

Ziggy Beagle Rescue


*Bearded Collies*
Chantal's dog rescue


*Belgian Groenendael*
Beth's dog rescue


*Belgian Malinois* 
Lynne's dog rescue


*Belgian Sheepdog* 
Jackie's dog rescue


*Belgian Tervuren*
Elaine's dog rescue


*Bichon Frise*
Small Paws Rescue 
Bichon Frise Rescue

Bichon Angels Rescue


*Bloodhound*
Bloodhound Rescue


*Border Collie*
Southeast Border Collie Rescue League, Inc. 


*Borzoi (Russian Wolfhounds)*
Halfpint Haven - Borzoi (Russian Wolfhound) Rescue

Borzoi Rescue Foundation


*Boston Terrier*
Boston Terrier Rescue of Florida
Betty Sue's dog rescue


*Boxer* 
Florida Boxer Rescue
Boxer Friends, Inc.

Boxer Aid & Rescue Coalition, Inc. (B.A.R.C.)

Coastal Boxer Rescue

Archangel Boxers




*Boykin Spaniel*
Boykin Spaniel Rescue




*Brittany Spaniel*
Debbie's dog rescue
Judy's dog rescue

Independent Brittany Rescue & Rehabilitation





*Bull Mastiff*

American Bullmastiff Association Rescue Service







*Bull Terrier*
Bull Terrier Rescue - Bull Terrier Club of Tampa Bay

South Florida Bull Terrier Rescue League Inc




*Cairn Terriers*
Cairn Rescue USA
Col. Potter Cairn Terrier Rescue

Jodi's dog rescue





*Catahoula* 

Ethical Bull Breed Rescue & Referral

Catahoula Rescue, Inc.





*Cavalier King Charles Spaniel*
Leslie's dog rescue
Mid-Florida Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Club 





*Chesapeake Bay Retriever*
Chesapeake Bay Retriever Relief & Rescue


*Chinese Crested *
Chinese Crested rescue
Hope's Haven - Chinese Crested Rescue


*Chihuahua*
Chihuahua Rescue
Chihuahua Rescue & Retirement
Little Angels Rescue
Chihuahua Rescue and Transport


*Chow Chow*
Chow Welfare


*Cocker Spaniel *
Florida Cocker Spaniel Rescue
Cocker Spaniel / Small Dog Rescue of Central Florida

Florida East Coast Cocker Spaniel Rescue


*Collie*
Tallahassee Collie Rescue
Collie Club of Greater Miami
Gulf Coast Sheltie & Collie Rescue


***** Hounds* 
**** Hound Rescue


*Corgi *
Sunshine Corgi Rescue, Inc.


*Coton de Tulear*
Maria's dog rescue


*Curly Coated Retriever*
Kristen's dog rescue




*Dachshund*
Coast to Coast Dachshund Rescue 
Dachshund Adoption and Rescue Education (DARE)
Tammy's dog rescue
Florida Dachshund Rescue Inc.


*Dalmatian *
Dalmatian Rescue of South Florida
Dalmatian Rescue of of Tampa Bay


*Doberman Pinscher* 
Redland Rescue
Florida Doberman Rescue 
Doberman Pinscher Purebreed Rescue
Suncoast Doberman Rescue 
Dobermann Rescue of Lake Placid, Inc.







*Dutch Shepherds*

Eric's dog rescue



*English Bulldog*
Buddies Thru Bullies



*English Cocker Spaniel*
Joanne's dog rescue
Florida East Coast Cocker Spaniel Rescue


*English Mastiff *
English Mastiff Rescue (MCOA)


*English Setter*
Joanne's dog rescue
Florida All-Setter Rescue Program


*English Springer*
English Springer Spaniel Rescue of America. (ESRA)




*French Bulldog*
French Bulldog Rescue
Didee's dog rescue

French Bulldog Rescue Connection





*German Shepherd *
Putnam County German Shepherd Dog Rescue of FL 

Tampa Bay German Shepherd Rescue

German Shepherd Dog Rescue in Central FL





*German Shorthaired Pointed*
Jennifer's dog rescue 




*Golden Retriever*
Golden Rescue
Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid-Florida
Golden Rescue in Naples, Inc.

Houndhaven, Inc.
Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue



*Great Dane* 
Great Dane Rescue South Florida
Great Dane Rescue NE Florida, Inc.
Magic Great Danes Inc.
Great Dane Rescue of Tampa Bay 

Central Florida Great Dane Rescue

Southwest Florida Great Dane Rescue


*
Great Pyrenees *
North Florida Great Pyrenees Rescue

*
Greyhound*
A Home for Greys 
Greyhound Pets of America
Racing Dog Rescue Project
Brandywine Downs Greyhound Rescue, Inc. 
Greyhound Adoption League
Greyhound Rescue and Adoptions of Tampa Bay, Inc. (GREAT) 
The Greyhound Gang of Florida 
Greyhound Pets of America Florida-Southeast Coast 


*Irish Wolfhound *
Southern Irish Wolfhound Rescue and Adoption


*Italian Greyhound* 
Kristan's dog rescue
Kristen's dog rescue


*Jack Russell Terrier *
Audie's dog rescue

Russell Rescue


*Japanese Chin*
Japanese Chin Rescue

*
Keeshond* 
Florida Kees Rescue
Journey's End Keeshond Rescue


*Kerry Blue Terrier*
Kerry Blue Terrier Club of Central Florida

*
Labrador*
Labrador Retriever Rescue of Florida
Houndhaven, Inc.


*Leonberger* 
Susan's dog rescue

Leonberger Rescue







*Malinois*

Eric's dog rescue



*Maltese*

Maltese Rescue





*Mastiff*
Karen's dog rescue

*
Miniature Pinscher*
Internet Min Pin rescue
Tammy's dog rescue




*Miniature Schnauzer Rescue *
Little Angels Rescue
Schnauzer Love Rescue, Inc.


*
Neapolitan Mastiff* 
Nancy's dog rescue



*NewFoundland*
Newfoundland Club of FL


*Norwegian Elkhound *
Cindy's dog rescue


*Old English Sheepdog* 
Florida Old English Sheepdog Rescue 
Old English Sheepdog Rescue of FL., Inc.
Dixie Old English Sheepdog Rescue, Inc 



*Papillon *
Papillon Club of America Rescue
Papillon Pals Rescue


*
Pekingese *
Pekingese Rescue
Pekes & Pals Canine Rescue




*Pit Bull*


Ethical Bull Breed Rescue & Referral

Hernando's American Pit Bull Terrier Rescue


*
Pointer*
Teresa's dog rescue


*Poodle*
Coastal Poodle Rescue
Florida Poodle Rescue


*
Pug*
Compassionate Pug Rescue
Pug Club of South Florida 
Tamba Bay Pug Club
Planet Pug 

S.W. Florida Senior/Special Needs Pugs

Orlando Pug Rescue & Adoption

Central Florida Pug Rescue



*Rat Terrier*
Rat Bones Rescue


*Rhodesian Ridgeback*
Diane's dog rescue 


*Rottweiler* 
RottnRotts
WeCare Rottweiler Rescue

*Saint Bernard*
St. Bernard Rescue


*Samoyed*
Central Florida Samoyed Rescue


*Schnauzer *
Little Angels Rescue


*
Scottish Terrier Mix *
"Great Scot!" Scottish Terrier Mix Rescue of Brevard Fl, Inc.


*Setters (all)*
Florida All-Setter Rescue Program





*Shar-Pei*
North American Shar-Pei Rescue
Florida Shar-Pei Rescue



*Sheltie *
Jacksonville Sheltie Rescue
Joanne's dog rescue
Gulf Coast Sheltie & Collie Rescue







*Shiba Inu*

Shiba Inu Rescue






*Shih Tzu*
Shih Tzu & Lap Dog Rescue, Inc.
Meredith's dog rescue
Small Dog Rescue of Central Florida 

Little Angels Rescue




*Siberian Husky*
South Florida Siberian Husky Rescue, Inc
Siberian Husky Rescue of Florida, Inc. 






*Staffordshire Bull Terrier *
SBTCI Rescue





*Weimaraner*
Weim rescue

*
Westie*
Westie Rescue - Florida

*
Wheaten Terrier*
S'Wheat Rescue
SCWTC of Greater Tampa 






*Whippet *
Jolene's dog rescue
Whippet Rescue and Placement (WRAP)
Ann's dog rescue




*Yorkshire Terrier (Yorkies) *
United Yorkie Rescue 

Yorkie Friends Rescue


----------



## LeRoymydog

Here's the rescue site where I foster through for *french bulldogs.* It's the Chicago French Bulldog Rescue.

www.frenchieporvous.org


----------



## Shazamataz

There's an impressive list here but I noticed on the original post some links to Australian breeders...

It's a whole lot easier to just go to http://www.dogzonline.com.au and click on the breed you are looking for.

There are puppy and adult listing for sale ALL from reputable breeders... you won't find a BYBr here.
There are also show results from all over the country to help you select a breeder from a 'winning' kennel if you are interested in showing.
Most breeders have links to their own private sites from this page.


----------



## DogsforMe

Shazamataz said:


> There's an impressive list here but I noticed on the original post some links to Australian breeders...
> 
> It's a whole lot easier to just go to http://www.dogzonline.com.au and click on the breed you are looking for.
> 
> There are puppy and adult listing for sale ALL from reputable breeders... you won't find a BYBr here.
> There are also show results from all over the country to help you select a breeder from a 'winning' kennel if you are interested in showing.
> Most breeders have links to their own private sites from this page.


This is where I found Tilba's breeder.

Good idea & a lot of work has gone into finding all the links. Well done.


----------



## bklantz

Here is where I got my Basset Hound

www.houndshavenbassetrescue.com

Based in Iowa - all the people there are really nice and I highly recommend!


----------



## springerspaniel

Here is your one stop shop for all things Springer Spaniel

http://www.love-springer-spaniels.com/index.html

Here is a list of English Springer Rescue sites in North America
http://www.love-springer-spaniels.com/english-springer-rescue.html

Here is a list of Brittany Rescue Sites in the US
http://www.love-springer-spaniels.com/brittany-rescue-sites.html

If I have missed any out,l let me know


----------



## Cindy23323

Wolfdogs

Wolfdog Rescue Resources in Va.
http://www.wrr-inc.org/

Full moon farm in NC.
http://fullmoonfarm.org/

Howling woods farm in Nj.
http://www.howlingwoods.org/

Lake Tahoe Wolf Rescue Nv.
http://www.laketahoewolfrescue.com/

Wild Spirit Wolf sanctuary NM.
http://www.wildspiritwolfsanctuary.org/


----------



## crazy5

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

Great Plains Mastiff Rescue Foundation www.greatplainsmastiffrescue.org

Big Dogs Huge Paws www.bigdogshugepaws.com

American Bulldog Rescue www.americanbulldogrescue.org


----------



## thecarlsons

Here is one for Northwest German Shepherds.
http://www.iguardinternational.com


----------



## prati_miracleworx

:clap2: good work!!!
That will be really helpful for everyone.


----------



## Rays89

A cocker spaniel rescue group in New York
http://www.nyabandonedangels.com/index1.html


----------



## Dober

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

If you need information on Dobermann's in Europe or the Belgian Malinois , contact me. I am from belgium and have extensive experience with them.


----------



## synrgy501

Here are a couple more rescue (in NC/Southeast):

Collie Rescue of the Carolinas: www.collierescue.net

BARK Aussie Rescue: http://www.seaussierescue.org/


----------



## Lunachick

Does anyone know of any *Norwegian Buhund* breeders/rescues in *Canada*?


----------



## Pibble

Dolly's Foundation is a Pit Bull (American Pit Bull Terrier/American Staffordshire Terrier/Staffordshire Bull Terrier/Mix Thereof) rescue, education, and advocacy organization in Florida.  www.dollysfoundation.org


----------



## Griffon

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

Brussels Griffon Rescue 

http://www.brusselsgriffonrescue.org/

http://www.abgra.org/

http://brusselsgriffon.rescueme.org/


----------



## Miki the aussie owner

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

aussies have 2 parent clubs asca and usasa. http://australianshepherds.org/


----------



## KASCHA

Tornja

http://www.tornjak-tor.com


----------



## Lauriesmith

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

thats the superb link to watch up. these pets are soo cute to have , i wish if i could get all of them


----------



## Greendognow.com

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

Makes me so happy when I go to the dog park to see so many rescues! A wonderful thing indeed.


----------



## ackerleynelson

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

The list is really great. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## AmyMarie

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

Considered the finest rescue in the United States on almost 60 acres, Main Line Animal Rescue is where I got JuneBug. They were also featured on Oprah's award winning and ground breaking puppy mill episode which can be viewed on youtube.

WWW.MLAR.ORG/ABOUT/


----------



## funky_shep

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

Great rescue group that does not use kennels, but relies on a network of FOSTER homes for dogs waiting for forever homes. Active in Colorado and surrounding states. (I'm training Boomer if anyone wants to adopt a protective senior dog, but there are many many more.)


www.animalrescueoftherockies.org


----------



## resa

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

Www.asca.org. won't load, says it can't find its server


----------



## Gootz

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

Back from the dead...

How come the Hovawart isn't listed in this sticky?


----------



## crysania

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

I wanted to add a great Border Collie (and BC mix) rescue to the group:

Glen Highland Farm - adopts to Northeast USA (NY, NJ, VT, MA, PA, DE, MD, RI, CT, NH, ME, VA) and Southeast Canada
http://glenhighlandfarm.com/

They are AMAZING. This is where we adopted our Ben from and they have the most amazing organization and people involved. I love them.

(You can also vacation there, BCs or not -- check out the link to their Canine Country Getaway!)


----------



## it'sThor

*Re: A great place to find or post a pet adoption, shelter, breeder, animal obituary e*

This is a very big help to those newbie in finding rescue groups and any related issue, so a huge thank you MoonStr80.


----------

